# Date code on Duraglas?



## RelicRaker

Found a mid-century green square Duraglas (marked along the base of each panel). 
Need help w/ the date.
I looked at the usual sites but they all had the Owens "eye-oh-diamond."  
This one just has 3 0 1 and 6 oz. on the base. Is "3" the date "0" the "Owens" and "1" the plant?


----------



## iggyworf

3 should be the plant(Fairmont WV) and the 1 should stand for 1931 or 1941. Is 'Duraglass' embossed anywhere on the bottle? I don't see it on the bottom in your pic. Hopefully others will help out also. How about a pic of the whole bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker

iggyworf said:


> How about a pic of the whole bottle.



You got it. 
Whole bottle and a close-up of the Duraglas mark.


----------



## Johev

My clorox bottles made by Owens don't have the duraglas on them before 1947.  So I would say 1951.  The date code on the clorox is also to the right of the Owens logo.


----------



## RelicRaker

Thank you! I had my numbers mislabeled. 
I'll hang onto it. I have a few mid-century bottles to keep it company.


----------



## DavidW

RelicRaker,
What you describe as an "O" is their second trademark. That bottle has the second trademark used by Owens-Illinois.  (The first one they used was what might be described as:"Diamond and Oval entwined with an I in the center").  The second one is basically the same, but with the diamond removed. there is supposed to be a small "I" inside the "O" although it may be hard to see. 
Thus,  their second trademark is just an "I inside an O" or "circled I" or "I inside an oval".   That second mark was introduced in 1954, but it was phased in (engraved) on all bottle molds over a period of a few years. By 1958 probably 99% of their containers had the new mark.  I think your bottle with the "1" date code was made in 1961 at Fairmont, WV. 
Those square generic emerald green medicine/chemical/apothecary containers were made over quite a few years, in several sizes and you can find examples with both versions of the Owens-Illinois trademark. 
take care, David


----------



## RelicRaker

Thanks, David! Took another look, and you are right—there's a little "I" in the "O" [see photo]. Wish it were an older bottle, but hey, I'd rather be accurate. I dug some old stuff at that site—the excavator piled everything in a heap, so it's a mess. Literally found a  Mountain Dew mixed in with blob tops.


----------

